# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonsoir

## Laetitia.76

Bonsoir, 

Toute nouvelle sur le groupe, je me présente donc. 
Je me prénomme Laetitia, j'habite dans le 76 entre Rouen et Le Havre. 
J'ai 2 chiens, Jack un Boxer X Labrador et Léo Samoyède X Labrador. 
4 Chats m'appartenant, Chaton, Eren, Souckie la maman et Ptit roux son fils. (Tous type européen)
1 Chat en garde et les 4 autres petits chatons de Soukie. 
1 Lapin handicapé, 36 rats et une souris .. 

J'aide au maximum les association de protection animale. N'hésitez pas à me contacter si je peux aider dans le 76.

----------


## soulier rouge

Bienvenue  à vous  :Smile:

----------


## aurore27

Laetitia 76 !

----------


## armandine

Bienvenue sur le forum.
 Tu as bien dis 36 rats ? Ce sont des sauvetages, des adoptions ?

----------

